# Research for my Socio class, I could really use your help.



## amy03 (Nov 22, 2009)

Hey there, I'm currently a Sophomore attending USC and I'm doing a research project for my Sociology class regarding sex and relationships. I could really use the help and would appreciate if you all can take less than 5 minutes and answer these questions for me. Your answers are kept completely anonymous and if you aren't comfortable posting it on this thread, feel free to private message it to me as well. Thank you!

1. Gender:
M/F

2. Relationship status:
Married or In a relationship longer than 6 months.

3. Do you have any children? If so how many.


4. My partner respectfully listens to me even when we disagree.
Yes/No

5. My partner and I engage in sexual activities..
A) 2+ times a week
B) less than 2 times a week
C) a couple of times per month (estimate if possible)

6. Our sex life is mostly satisfying
Yes/No

7. I sexually please myself
A) 5+ times/week
B) 3+ times/week
C) Less than 3 times/week
D) A couple of times/month (estimate if possible)

8. Put in order of most to least important in sustaining a relationship:
__ Sex
__ Communication
__ Financial Stability
__ Other (specify)
__ Humor

9. Generally speaking, do you feel sex is necessary to sustain a relationship?
Yes/No

On a scale of 1-10, 1 not being important and 10 being very important:

10. How important is sex in your relationship?
1,2,3,4,5,6,7,8,10

11. I have had sex or have been sexually active with someone other than my partner.
Yes/No

12. Do you feel any guilt/regret/anger/etc (any negative emotion) after being sexually active with your partner?
Yes/No

13. Sometimes I engage in sexual activities when I don't want to so that I can please my partner.
Yes/No

14. I am still attracted to my partner.
Yes/No


----------



## Sven (Nov 18, 2009)

I don't think I like this. These forums are full of PAIN. I'm not interested in being somebody's homework.


----------



## Atholk (Jul 25, 2009)

LOL at the option for "I please myself 5+ a week" and only a "2+ times with my partner a week" as a maximum option. You fail at understanding the potentials for marriage. For the most part our sex lives are better than that of a college sophomore, and this I think reflects your own bias based on your own experience of sex. 

You miss the importance of emotional attachments. Plenty of people on this site are devasated by the emotional affairs their spouses have had.

Your entire research is worthless if you are fishing from a "having problems about marriage" website. This is clearly a non standard sample population. 

I have a Sociology Degree. I suggest you drop sociology and take up nursing, it's what actually pays the bills for me.

So anyway Amy. Good luck to you. Hope you aren't still sitting at the kids table at Thanksgiving this year.


----------



## Blanca (Jul 25, 2008)

Atholk said:


> Your entire research is worthless if you are fishing from a "having problems about marriage" website. This is clearly a non standard sample population.


that's what i was thinking, too.


----------



## EternalBacheor (Jul 26, 2009)

Sven said:


> I don't think I like this. These forums are full of PAIN. I'm not interested in being somebody's homework.


She will be yet another unemployed Sociology major back home living with mom and dad after her "college" experience is over..........then her bio-clock will start ticking louder so she will go on the hunt, shop her Sociology Degree'd Twat around looking for a guy, marry some sucker guy who actually took a real major, got a real job, and she will then end up making the poor bastard's life miserable. Then she will end up back on this board as a poster complaining about how boring her hard working husband is because he spends most of his time at work supporting her unemployed / under-employed Sociology Degree'd ass.................

Aside from those college women majoring in Feminist / Gender Studies (i.e. the lesbian / **** (hairly upper lip) / man-hating crew) women who major in Sociology / Psychology are just the bottom of the barrel......they are all high maintenance, drama focused, psycho-babble head cases.


----------



## Mattie J (Sep 1, 2009)

Atholk has some legitimate points for this poster, but goodness the rest of you guys are pretty harsh if this poster is legitimate...

I've come here a few times for assistance or opinions on things, but I hate to think that there are several people on here with these attitudes :scratchhead:


----------



## lastinline (Jul 21, 2009)

Fight On Amy03. I'm a SC grad as well. In case you were wondering, it takes about 10 years to pay back the student loans. That being said, even though data on this site is skewed because our marriages for the most part suck;the data collected here should illustrate readily how a maladaptive sex life can negatively effect a marriage. As an intern, when we were doing rounds, I can't remember spending my mornings in the rooms of too many "healthy people".  That being said, it makes sense to look at us "defectives".

Also, if you remember your core curriculum people, taking a sociology class doesn't necessarily make her a sociology major. As I remember, it's a mandatory class. At least they're not making her read the friggin communist manifesto. That's what we had to do. LIL


----------



## letitgo (Nov 3, 2009)

yikes! help a girl out would ya?


----------



## michzz (Jun 6, 2008)

Hey, cut her some slack. Maybe she's comparing the warped answer she sees here to a control.

Or learning how to make statistically valid surveys.

The cynicism and outright hostility is unwarranted.


----------



## voivod (Aug 7, 2008)

michzz said:


> The cynicism and outright hostility is unwarranted.


unless your a UCLAN...go Bruins?


----------



## michzz (Jun 6, 2008)

voivod said:


> unless your a UCLAN...go Bruins?


Um, hello, UCLA is in the cellar! when Oregon, Oregon State, and even Stanford are on top, USC and UCLA are has beens!


----------



## lastinline (Jul 21, 2009)

voivod said:


> unless your a UCLAN...go Bruins?


Those actually exist voivod? Hey UCLA, nice 28-7 beat down last Saturday at the Coliseum. The LA football monopoly is still "alive and kickin". LIL


----------

